# Confused



## A.D.FROST (Sep 1, 2008)

I came across this add in the 'Motor Ship' is it in the wrong magazine or showing the wrong photo. Editor must have been asleep?(?HUH)


----------



## Erimus (Feb 20, 2012)

1954??

Geoff


----------



## bobs (Aug 12, 2006)

Magazine publisher or editors (like I was) don't give a hoot how relevant the ads are to the publication so long as the advertisers pay up on the nose.


----------

